# Old 1930's Video on How Differential Gears Work in Your Car



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 12, 2015)

Interesting, SB.  Here's Richard Feyman (1983) explaining how it works on a train.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Sea. Very interesting.


----------



## imp (Jul 12, 2015)

I've recently been "having it out" with a guy on my Explorer (Ford) forum who claims a planetary gear-train is actually a differential gearset. Beyond that, I guess I'll not go here, unless asked.   imp


----------

